
Maru: Plaid's Experiment in Interactive Music - shioyama
http://pppolymer.net/Maru/index.html
======
shioyama
More: [https://www.creativereview.co.uk/jellyfish-and-geometry-
figu...](https://www.creativereview.co.uk/jellyfish-and-geometry-figure-in-
plaids-interactive-audio-platform/)

